# Making a boomerang



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Inspired by another thread I have decided to have a go at making a boomerang. Hand picked a branch when fighting a fire yesterday that I hope may have the right characteristics. Left the stick on the back of the fire truck so will go past the shed later and see if it is still there. 

Will post pics soon. Going to make it from River Red Gum. If this is a bad choice appreciate comments from others. 

Thx for watching.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

i cant wait to see it:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Is that your way to get out if shipping cost on the mallet Dave? Laughing!!!!! 
Make a mallet boomerang!!!! 
JK. Can't wait to see.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Dominick said:


> Is that your way to get out if shipping cost on the mallet Dave? Laughing!!!!!
> Make a mallet boomerang!!!!
> JK. Can't wait to see.


If it works 

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

DaveTTC said:


> If it works
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Laughing!!!!!


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Oooo I'm gonna stay tuned to this.. sounds fun


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

robert421960 said:


> i cant wait to see it:yes::yes::yes:


Are you right handed or left handed?

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Interestingly some sites claim the boomerang does not originate in AUSTRALIA. While the name 'boomerang' is meant to originate with one of the native tribes of Australia some suggest that the weapon originates in another part of the world. 

Either way I think it is pretty Aussie. Looking up traditional boomerangs even some Australian sites with links to indigenous culture say 'get a piece of ply and mark your shape' etc. I do not believe the original boomerangs of Australia were made from ply far less from some Danish birch aero ply or whatever it was I read on one site - so - in the 'Anzac spirit' (not particularly native but Aussie non the less), I will stick (excuse the pun) with the stick I picked from the creek.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Love to see a build thread Dave!


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

DaveTTC said:


> Are you right handed or left handed?
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


left handed


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

you are getting me excited now


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

DaveTTC: Back in the 1960's, I had several boomerangs. OZ-made. They worked and returned very. very well.

Fast forward to 1984, near Christmas = snowy and cold here. Lots of Canada geese on the beach in front of the house. 
Goose ka-ka everywhere. "No discharge of Firearms" along the lake shore. One day, 2 guys in ghillie suits appeared.
Solid Al boomerangs, must have been 16" wings. Very, very quiet. "Here, goosey, goosey." Threw them flat. If they missed, the 'rang went straight up and fell back down on the beach. Bag limit is 5 geese (8-9kg for the big ones.) Both went home with their limits. No more ka-ka for the kids to track into the house.
Seems to me that if you can kill a bird the size of a Canada goose. . . . you need to waltz over and pick up the bird and the boomerang.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

It's a great thing. What other weapon comes back ready for reuse if u miss 

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

A boomerang for the Australian guy?? That seems a bit predictable. :laughing::laughing:

I'll be watching this one.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Imagine an airplane propeller with 4 blades.
Looking closely at the 'Rangs I had, they were 2 blades 
and the hub.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Now I'm in trouble. Just stopped by the fire shed to grab my purpose piece of tree and it has gone. Someone else may have thrown it thinking it was a branch we snagged going thru the trees. 

Been on the prowl for some suitable dead limbs around my proximity bit nothing yet. May take a couple of days to find a suitable shape.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Sometimes when I get a thing in my head I just keep at it till I get it done. No wood - no worries









So off to the tip, I know there is some Sugar Gum down there as I cut some down only a few days before I started this thread. I also knew there were some branches shaped good for a boomerang. 









A little larger than I need but it will do the job. Now Sugar Gum is not only a lighter colour (thus better for decorating) but it is reputed as being a stronger timber. 

As with many things in life I don't always do things the conventional way. I transplant bushes in full flower, I transplant flowering bulbs in the heat of the day when it is close to 100 and I water in the sun when it will 'burn' the plants. And somehow I usually have success. I do this with many different things in life. 

This brings me back to the boomerang. The timber is green, felled less than a week ago. So we could be up for all sorts of issues here. Not to mention its final destination may be radically different climate to here. 

If all goes well I just might get 2 out of this. Oh this will be my first real boomerang.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Ok Dave. You've got my interest. This should be cool.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Kenbo said:


> Ok Dave. You've got my interest. This should be cool.


I feel honoured having you follow my build, you are a craftsman of craftsmen. Now the pressure is on. My wife even commented on my eyebrows going up and down etc as I read and replied.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

I will be tuned is as well. Looking forward to this


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

That is a neat idea, I like the way you are starting with a piece that already has the desired shape. I will be following this thread as well. I think my son would like a boomerang too ... I am going to keep my eyes open for a properly shaped branch. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

I made a boomerang once. Trying to remember how I did it. Hopefully, it will come back to me. :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Another seat in the audience just became occupied. I'm ready for the show! :thumbsup:

My boomerang won't come back:


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Another seat in the audience just became occupied. I'm ready for the show! :thumbsup:
> 
> My boomerang won't come back: My Boomerang Won't Come Back - Charlie Drake - YouTube


Good idea for a build thread DaveTTC. :thumbsup:

Steve, thanks for the laugh of the day. I would not have expected a US member to know the old Charlie Drake song. I am old enough to have been around when it was first released.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Thank you to all who are following. 

For those of you who may like to try this them selves this is what I personally found to be one of the most informative and useful web sites intro to returning boomerang

It mentions that most boomerangs are made right handed and that if a lefty tries to try one of these it probably won't come back. If all goes well I plan to make a pair, left and right









Somewhere in this other unfinished project I should find some space to work

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Dave Paine said:


> Steve, thanks for the laugh of the day. I would not have expected a US member to know the old Charlie Drake song. I am old enough to have been around when it was first released.


Yeah, I really liked that song as a kid. Now, well... it's silly. But then again, it always was. Still cute though.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Seems to me that a boomerang should be an easy trick for an Auzzie. If you get stuck just as your friendly local aborigine how they do it or paint yourself up real pretty and go "walk about" until the spirits of the outback show you how its done. :laughing:

Seriously, this sounds like a fun build. Hope there is still room in the back for one more.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

By no means to I advocate my process as the safe way to accomplish things nor the best. While I have no shop I do something's in a way that some may want to close there eyes. So now the branch.










Drop saw should be fine to trim to length and yes it was. 
Now where is my bandsaw .... Hmmmm ...... 1 missing a motor, 1 on loan & the other 2 small
Close your eyes, I did not do this 











Or this












Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Oh yea!!! I'm familiar with stuff like that. Nothing is strait in my shop. Be safe Dave.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

So once this branch has miraculously fallen in 2 ........ it's a miracle 









Time to move to my other 'workshop'

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

You've got me intrigued now Dave. Can't wait to see what happens next.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

So now to move to my other 'workshop'









Oh oh - duck - here comes my wife. 









Not sure what she is upset about. They are delicate creatures and just so hard to understand sometimes. 

Now I have not had any real experience with this except once I tried it on a small bowl blank about 2 yrs ago - it didn't work. What I'm trying to do here is keep the out side wet while trying to 'nuke' the core. I have some checking already so could be destined for disaster. 

Came out to check progress and lights out on microwave  I mean all lights ........ that was a close one - just tripped a fuse. Sighs relief while wife obliviously cleaning out daughters old room for the little kids to move into.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

TS3660 said:


> I made a boomerang once. Trying to remember how I did it. Hopefully, it will come back to me. :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

Ok completely missed the joke first time round, that was good 

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Another seat in the audience just became occupied. I'm ready for the show! :thumbsup:
> 
> My boomerang won't come back: Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_prtbj4MtDU


Yeah I listen to that song while driving sometimes.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

johnnie52 said:


> Seems to me that a boomerang should be an easy trick for an Auzzie. If you get stuck just as your friendly local aborigine how they do it or paint yourself up real pretty and go "walk about" until the spirits of the outback show you how its done. :laughing:
> 
> Seriously, this sounds like a fun build. Hope there is still room in the back for one more.


My step kids are aboriginal so one would think / hope that they can help me out if I get stuck. There are some members of the local tribe in town with whom I have a good rapor ( think I spelt that wrong ) so they might help out, their dad is an elder. 

Cutting the outline is no challenge to any wood worker, making it come back, well we will see.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Wow! You're a lot braver than I.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

fYep I remember that song too. Dave, I've had to cut stufff like that too. It gets hairy sometimes. lol


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

A thought occurred to me - why make 2 when I can make 4. Now some where I'm sure I have a table saw of soughts 









There is a problem with my saw, ok ok so a few problems
1) it's small and cheap
2) it's on the floor and lacks a stand
3) the blade is blunt
4) the 'ON' switch does not work

#4 is the big issue, you have to hold the switch for the blade to turn. Well now I can utilise problem #2. As I'm working on the floor I can use a knee to hold a stick against the one button while using my other hands to cut the stick. 

Due to the irregular shape I am unable to use push sticks for the first 3/4 of the cuts

5) the saw was sliding across the room as I cut thus deactivating my hightec, knee controlled 'ignition stick'










Eventually I travelled across the room, engaged / de-engaged / engaged etc till I was jammed against the leg of my drop saw bench and was able to end up with the above.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

i have used some of those techniques but you have gone to the extreme my man :yes::yes::yes::yes::yes:
but i like the progress:thumbsup:


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Just a note on colour. 'Off the blade' colour was black, that may relate to issue 3). I decided to plane one surface before taking pics. I will probably let them be for the next 24 hrs to see if there is any more checking. The piece on the right is starting to separate along the dark line where the sapwood joins.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

wow that is scary indeed. leaning on a running table saw while it is sliding along the floor, trying to push a bent branch through without a push stick. i'm just happy you didn't lose a hand.

i hope someone took a video of it ... it would go viral!


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Chris Curl said:


> wow that is scary indeed. leaning on a running table saw while it is sliding along the floor, trying to push a bent branch through without a push stick. i'm just happy you didn't lose a hand.
> 
> i hope someone took a video of it ... it would go viral!


I'm rather attached to all my digits and limbs ATM. Wanna keep it that way. True I do some things that I would never advocate others do but I have been working with power tools since my teens. Hopefully I know when to get out of the way. 

The idea of fame with a viral video kinda sits nice but I don't want to encourage others to go beyond their personal limits - some people should never be let loose with an electric screwdriver let alone other power tools. Sad to say I have seen some trades men who just don't know how to drive a screw.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Well 24 hrs is just too long to wait, so lets take one and add some shape. 









I endeavoured to keep as much natural edge as possible but it just did not satisfy me. One end has a knot thus the dark colour. The other end consistently landed embedded in the freshly watered cricket pitch. Don't tell any one it landed buried in that really shortly mowed rectangular section in the middle of the oval (I think that a bit fussy about that patch) oh before I get distracted - the other dark ends is a local pigment aka mud. 

The verdict chainman Steve got it in one 'my boomerang don't come back'

After three separate trials it was improved but it is just not quite there. Could take a head off a snake no worries - it just won't come back. It comes close but no cigar. This one may be ornamental as I move onto the next blank. 

A note for those making their own or trying to fly their own. It really does make a difference left and right hand and which point you throw it from. They can only be thrown in one of 8 combinations.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Well I'm pulling for ya bud! Maybe the next blank will work.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Blank 2 throws better on first round than blank one on last round. 

Taken steam to 1 & 2 and ready to try both again. 

Blank 2 feels a little more solid and if I had more spin and more air time I sure it would have come back.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

you have to do a video of you throwing it when you are done with it:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm pulling for you too.

You'll get it, Dave. There's an art to making a boomerang so it may take some tweaking and refining to get the contours of the wing fine tuned. I imagine there's technique involved in throwing one properly as well. Practice and persistence. Though I'm sure I've told you nothing you don't already know.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

robert421960 said:


> you have to do a video of you throwing it when you are done with it:yes::yes::yes:


I actually did that with my first throw, was expecting a bit better than I got. I believe I have the technique just working on the device now.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> I'm pulling for you too.
> 
> You'll get it, Dave. There's an art to making a boomerang so it may take some tweaking and refining to get the contours of the wing fine tuned. I imagine there's technique involved in throwing one properly as well. Practice and persistence. Though I'm sure I've told you nothing you don't already know.


Yes there is quite an art. Upon more research I found the hunting and battle boomerang were not returning but typically flew straight and fast. The returning boomerang would have been hard to aim. 

My biggest issue appears to be aero dynamics. For an experienced maker they throw it and know how to tweak it based on flight pattern. 

I think I'm getting there.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Well a little more sanding and another test throw. 

Lesson (1) don't stand near your car

First throw came straight back though it went mush higher than expected. Next 2 throws landed around 25 foot to the right. Gave the next one heaps and it came back about 100 foot to the left and 20 foot back just clearing the front windscreen by about 3 foot. 

I think a pro would have this done with some minor adjustments. I'll have it done by the end of the weekend I hope. 

It must be close to 100 in the shade and it ain't even 10 am. Next throw will prob be in the morning. We are looking at temps between 39 - 43 when translated is hot for the next 5 days. Aim to do my testing in the mornings while it is tolerable. 

Oh on a sad  note my ros Festool appears to have stopped working.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

You'll have to do a video Dave. I think it would be cool to see.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Dominick said:


> You'll have to do a video Dave. I think it would be cool to see.


Might do one tomorrow

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

DaveTTC said:


> I'm rather attached to all my digits and limbs ATM. Wanna keep it that way.


then it's a good thing they are still attached to you!


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Finally a win. It is about 102 in the shade but out I went. First those and a good reminder I should wear shoes. 









I took a few videos. Hard to do when you have phone in one hand and your tryi g to throw with the other. I will upload one of these shortly. As you can see from the pic above the boomerang came back within 3 foot. The subsequent throws consistently came within 15 - 30 foot bar the last which caught significant wind 

Technique is critical from my experience as is wind direction. Facing the wind it is suggested you throw (for a right handed person) slightly to the right anything g upto about 45° a Ross the wind depending g on the flight pattern of your boomerang.

Flight pattern in my case is a fairly tight (long) eclipse. Some are round and some are figure eight.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That's good Dave, but if this came right to you what do you do? Catch it? If you didn't lose your fingers in the shop, you just may catching that thing. Hopefully not.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

They suggest you only catch a boomerang with a clapping motion between two hands. Yes it could hurt any other way. If trying to get out of the way of a boomerang
1) never take your eye off it
2) run perpendicular to the flight path quickly


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That's cool!!!! I'm glad you figured it out. I'm guessing its more of a technique to make it come right to you.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

This is a link to my throw
Not sure how long it takes for it to be available for public viewing?

Now that I have (tongue in cheek) 'mastered' a right hander I think I'm ready to move on to a lefty. I may be slightly ambidextrous but not sure if it will be enough too test fly the lefty.

If the above link does not work on your browser try


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Way to go, Dave! I'm glad you got it to work.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Wow that's awesome, I might have to contract you to make me one


----------



## USMCSergeant (Aug 21, 2012)

Awesome job Dave!


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Thx guys, yeah I might start taking orders after the next couple. I hope to have a left handed one done by the end of the weekend.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

DaveTTC said:


> This is a link to my throw
> Not sure how long it takes for it to be available for public viewing?
> 
> Now that I have (tongue in cheek) 'mastered' a right hander I think I'm ready to move on to a lefty. I may be slightly ambidextrous but not sure if it will be enough too test fly the lefty.


i cant get it to load
got it to load on my cell phone
pretty cool and you sound like an aussie for some reason


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

robert421960 said:


> i cant get it to load
> got it to load on my cell phone
> pretty cool and you sound like an aussie for some reason



Dave, it seems the file type is not understood by some browsers. I am also not able to view.

Mozilla give me this error message
"_Firefox doesn't know how to open this address, because the protocol (rtsp) isn't associated with any program_"

We are all eager to see the boomerang in action. Very interesting thread.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> Dave, it seems the file type is not understood by some browsers. I am also not able to view.
> 
> Mozilla give me this error message
> "Firefox doesn't know how to open this address, because the protocol (rtsp) isn't associated with any program"
> ...


Not sure why it won't work, try this one. 






The only other thing I could suggest is try a different browser or if you ever saw my centre saver review you could go to that link and them check my other stuff on YouTube from there. I think I only have 2 things on YouTube and both are for WWT

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

robert421960 said:


> i cant get it to load
> got it to load on my cell phone
> pretty cool and you sound like an aussie for some reason


Glad you got it to work a bit, hopefully the other link might work on your computer.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> Not sure why it won't work, try this one.
> 
> Boomerang - YouTube


Thanks, this one worked. :thumbsup:

Not sure what is different.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> Thanks, this one worked. :thumbsup:
> 
> Not sure what is different.


I would have liked a better video, filming with one hand and throwing with the other was not the easiest. Later if I make better ones they fly longer I will upload it.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Video worked for me Dave. Now I'm no pro at throwing a boomerang, but on the video it looks like your throwing it strait in front of you? 
Not saying your doing it wrong, but isn't it to be thrown down and to the side from you? 
Like I said I'm no pro, but can recall when I had one when I was a young one. 
Thanks.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

When I was a kid (a youngster and teen... I was never a baby goat) I thought it was pretty cool that I could throw a Frisbee kind of like you're doing here -mostly straight ahead and up at an angle - and have it come back to me. I haven't tried that in many years. Sometimes I could get a more oval-shaped flight path.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> When I was a kid (a youngster and teen... I was never a baby goat) I thought it was pretty cool that I could throw a Frisbee kind of like you're doing here -mostly straight ahead and up at an angle - and have it come back to me. I haven't tried that in many years. Sometimes I could get a more oval-shaped flight path.


That's some major back spin Steve. Laughing!!!!


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Dominick said:


> Video worked for me Dave. Now I'm no pro at throwing a boomerang, but on the video it looks like your throwing it strait in front of you?
> Not saying your doing it wrong, but isn't it to be thrown down and to the side from you?
> Like I said I'm no pro, but can recall when I had one when I was a young one.
> Thanks.


I think it should be able to be thrown a little lower the foils are not quite right for that. It is meant to be thrown at about 20° tilt from vertical, top away from your head. There are 3 basic returning flight paths, long ellipse, circle and figure eight. 

Not gonna say I even rank close to a pro lol, but now that I'm started I think I might see if I can make a little bread winner out of these things. Your mass produced ones sell around $30 - $50 at the cheaper end. I say an antique one on eBay for $1000. Hand crafted ones seem to pull between $200 - $500. 

If I can get them to fly well I would be happy for $200 once decorated.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I was watching a video and the guy was explaining throwing techniques and stated throwing against the wind at a 45deg angle to the wind. You did better than what I could have done. I give you credit for that. Can't wait to see more.
$200. Lol


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Dominick said:


> I was watching a video and the guy was explaining throwing techniques and stated throwing against the wind at a 45deg angle to the wind. You did better than what I could have done. I give you credit for that. Can't wait to see more.
> $200. Lol


Yes I think earlier I mentioned the approach angle to the wind. I was working on about 30°. With a very long ellipse flight path you could probably throw at 5° - 15° to the wind. 

We have had northerly winds for the last week which is like you guys in the north getting a southerly. It was swinging around east and west so I had to keep rechecking wind direction. 

This morning I set up a trampoline for my little kids, came inside at 10:30am and it was already 35°c or 95° f inside. Even with the ac on it is still 29°c or 84.2° f

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Okay Dave................now that was pretty freaking cool. For a first time boomerang maker, I would call this a complete success. Although some of your methods scared the living $h## out of me, I think you did an awesome job on the project. Absolutely awesome. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Kenbo said:


> Okay Dave................now that was pretty freaking cool. For a first time boomerang maker, I would call this a complete success. Although some of your methods scared the living $h## out of me, I think you did an awesome job on the project. Absolutely awesome. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thx Kenbo, appreciate the words. 

Yeah I would not advocate some of my methods, I think using the wife's kitchen was more dangerous than how some of the tools were used lol

Seriously but, I would never advocate someone doing some of what I did and would not let someone else do it in my shop.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

I am fairly amazed. Not so much that it actually worked, but that you still have all your fingers and toes. I personally hate the safety police so I won't become one, but it just aint fair that you manage to make those things and I end up nearly removing my thumb making a simple straight rip cut. :thumbdown:

Don't you need a different piece of wood to make a left handed one? You know one with the bend going the other way....:laughing:

Extra Kewl though.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

johnnie52 said:


> I am fairly amazed. Not so much that it actually worked, but that you still have all your fingers and toes. I personally hate the safety police so I won't become one, but it just aint fair that you manage to make those things and I end up nearly removing my thumb making a simple straight rip cut. :thumbdown:
> 
> Don't you need a different piece of wood to make a left handed one? You know one with the bend going the other way....:laughing:
> 
> Extra Kewl though.


Life just ain't fair sometimes :thumbdown:

Yeah gotta go back down the tip and see if there is a bent branch from the otherwise of the tree . :laughing:

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Great job Dave cool video.


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

I've been lurking and watching. Congrats on the success of your project because as stated - this being your 1st attempt at making and throwing- it was a success. Please excuse my saying, but a bigger congrats on surviving your stupidity:smile: I mean your techniques. That is some scary stuff my friend.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

BernieL said:


> I've been lurking and watching. Congrats on the success of your project because as stated - this being your 1st attempt at making and throwing- it was a success. Please excuse my saying, but a bigger congrats on surviving your stupidity:smile: I mean your techniques. That is some scary stuff my friend.


Thx

That ll have to me my next invention. A saw that can safely negotiate bent and curved wood / branches

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## JLinWV (Dec 27, 2012)

That's pretty cool, I still have my souvenir boomerang from my navy days when we got a Perth port call.
That place was alllllright.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

JLinWV said:


> That's pretty cool, I still have my souvenir boomerang from my navy days when we got a Perth port call.
> That place was alllllright.


Thx. I lived in Perth from 1996 - 2002. Toured an aircraft carrier when it was in port. They are big.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## JLinWV (Dec 27, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> Thx. I lived in Perth from 1996 - 2002. Toured an aircraft carrier when it was in port. They are big.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


I was there in early 81 right after the hostages were released in Iran, was on the Independence.
The beer was good too:thumbsup:


----------



## JLinWV (Dec 27, 2012)

package is a little rough but its been 32 years.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

JLinWV said:


> package is a little rough but its been 32 years.


You have packaging that's older than me LOL


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

JLinWV said:


> package is a little rough but its been 32 years.


I remember that packaging. Have not seen one in that packaging for a while.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Well I guess I should post a picture of it all sanded and a coat of oil









Still have some decorating to go. Then I have to do a left handed one.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

I don't know how I missed this thresd before, but that is very cool! When my daughters went to Oz they brought back boomerangs for my sons. They could make them come back a little but the needed mor practice.

I have a boomerang that doesn't come back. It's called a 'stick.' Sometimes I throw it at the local raccoons.


----------



## JLinWV (Dec 27, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> Well I guess I should post a picture of it all sanded and a coat of oil
> 
> View attachment 58919
> 
> ...


That is nice, wanna trade :laughing:


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

that looks really kool :thumbsup:


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

JLinWV said:


> I was there in early 81 right after the hostages were released in Iran, was on the Independence.
> The beer was good too:thumbsup:


I was just a little boy wanting to play with boomerangs back then. Was just about to hit double figures, the big One Zero. 
I reckon I saw that packaging of yours in Moonta, country town on the coast north of Adelaide where my grandparents were. 

I have promised a left handed one to some one so hope to start that soon. After a week of volunteer work on the fire front I'm considerably behind in study so it may be later in the month that I get back to this build. My wife is on my back asking me what I'm doing. No literally. I'm lying on the bed and she is lying on my back reading over my should asking me why I'm here when I should be working. Ah, all the closer to kiss

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------

